# Egon Braun



## nydigger (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a dark green bottle bout 8 inches tall. Embossed at the base of the neck it says Egon Braun. On the base it reads Egon Braun Hamburg. Got 3 pics of it to post


----------



## nydigger (Oct 9, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## nydigger (Oct 9, 2010)

pic 3


----------



## nydigger (Oct 11, 2010)

For the life of me i cannot find anything like it or anything on the company that is embossed on it. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello Josh,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for bringing this bitters. Could'ya take a photo in natural light with the light behind that guy?






 "Embossed on shoulder "EGON BRAUN HAMBURG", on base "EGON BRAUN/ HAMBURG" From. 






 "The Bitter, produced in Hamburg (since 1877), has an alcohol content of 47%. Of the original 6 cl are already evaporated estimated 2cl. The Dashbottle Tower is tied together with a sheet of paper to the bottle. It would interest me what to read on it but I would have to break the seal on the bottle. In the accompanying recipe booklet, there are only two cocktails that are not worth mentioning. But I also have another 10 cake recipes with bitters. Who sees the picture above, a closer look at the recipes below the black line. All text passages that have been describing the health benefits of Bitters blackened with ink. Inscription on the bottle label: This exquisite Bitters, prepared using Angostura bark, is characterized by excellent flower and delicious flavor. He is everywhere where he was sent, have been included because of its excellent quality and purity from the audience with great applause and needs no special recommendation. This famous Bitters is known worldwide for use in those cases in which aromatic bitters are prescribed. It contains no harmful drugs under warranty, but only the healthiest and most wholesome Pflanzenextracte." From.

 Somewhat akin to Angostura Bitters, it is a key component in the Pisco Sour. You may wanna have some of those handy when they raise those Chilean miners.

 "These exquisite Bitters prepared on application of Angostura
 Bark, distinguished by exceptionally pleasant flavour and taste,
 have been approved by the public in every country, where they
 have been sent, on account of their excellent quality and purity
 and do not need any particular recommendation.

   "These famous Bitters are known all over the world for use in
 all cases, in which aromatic Bitters are wanted.

   "Guaranteed to contain no harmful drugs, only the most
 wholesome vegetable ingredients.

   "Manufactured since 1877 in Hamburg. None Genuine without
 signature and corkbrand. Reg. U.S.A. Pat. Off. Egon Braun Amargo
 Bitters. Net contents 8 Fl. Oz. Contains 47% alcohol by volume.
 Made in Germany." From.


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

I will try to tomorrow if the sun is out and its not gloomy, for the second tuesday in a row its supposed to shower. Gonna dig in the morning any way lol. but i will get some natural light photos up.[]


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

The next 3 pics are natural light pics I took this afternoon


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## nydigger (Oct 12, 2010)

base pic


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the additional pics, Josh,

 Great green glass that one. I was hopin you'd take one with the sun shining through... Come on, show that baby *off*!

 Howzit that you got that guy? Has he got some comrades?


----------



## nydigger (Oct 13, 2010)

I got that bottle in a lot of bottles I bought on e-bay for a buck. This was in the group along with a mint 1955 Pepsi-Cola bottle, a Wheaton Pochahontas bottle, and Ultimunster Brauer Bier bottle w/ a ceramic stopper. Here is the sun shinning through....


----------

